# Buckeye



## seheston1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all new to the forum but had I great day on the lake last Saturday I mostly fish for crappie I caught around 50 or so crappie some small and some big but all were keepers but through most of them back fished all over the lake good luck all it's going to be a good year


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

There were some real nice crappies caught at Thornport the past couple days


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

So how many did you catch there or is this just what you heard.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I can honestly say I didnt catch more then Ben or Robert from Buckeye but I did take home more fish then the two of them combined, Mousies to the rescue good call Robert.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

BIGFISHERMAN--fish from shore?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

yes you can fish it from shore.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

onwisc said:


> BIGFISHERMAN--fish from shore?


Very limited places in this area and they are catching a few but not a lot. I actually fish this spot to kill a little bit of time when I can't get out in the boat. I think someone just sits in there truck with binoculars and watches people fish like at thornport,north shore, and liebs island because there to lazy to get out of there truck and find fish on there own. Isn't this right bigfisherman. Trust me when I say this some of these reports can get blown way out because some people are trying to stir the pot. Right bigfisherman.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Hope the bigger ones hang around. There's going to be a crappie tournament on April 20th and I need some hogs!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Seheston1 - I just like to say welcome to OGF and I hope you have a great 2013 fishing season. I fish Buckeye often with my 7 year old son so I may see you out on the water some time - If so be sure to introduce your self. I have 15 1/2 ft red/silver bass tracker.


----------



## CreekStalker (Feb 25, 2012)

I was at the lake today and didn't have much luck at my usual crappie spot, so I decided to swing by Thornport. That place was a ZOO! There were 15 guys standing shoulder to shoulder. The regular spots were filled up and they were parking all up and down the road. I guess that can be attributed to the "lurkers" on this site. This thread has 8 replies and 679 views. Either we've all checked this thread 84 times each, or there's a lot of guys out there just waiting for someone to give up a spot. I'll go with the latter. 

I did catch some nice crappie today though. I was using a pole and catching them from the water!


----------



## seheston1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Snyd thanks I think I have seen you out there a time or two I have a little 14 ft bass striker blue and white most of the time my dad and son are with me but I will be sure to say hi next time


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

CreekStalker your right and word travels fast!


----------



## Buckeye pro shops . com (Mar 29, 2013)

I work up by there on 13, i grab lunch and ride over there every other day. And nobody has yet to be fishing my honey hole.. I call these guys bunchers. they see one person catch a couple and they bunch in. Buckeye has crappie all over the lake. I am not the one to squeeze between 15 others. Wind blows lines crossed. Nah.


----------



## Buckeye pro shops . com (Mar 29, 2013)

I skip thornport and go to FairField beach. when the ice was half covering the beach I was stacking crappie in the bucket. The last week I think I have caught 4 crappie. 1 keeper. They just moved away from the beach. there was a older guy fishing the main lake out by the point who had a few real nice saugeye. mini on the bottom. Warden is size checking out there aswell.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Hit buckeye yeast with my bride. Water temp in the canals were 40.1 bit was slow when the clouds moved in but managed 20 slabs most were nice 10-12"ers. All c&r. 1.5 little hustlers tubes pink/white and orange/chartreuse. Jigs needed to soak between hits. Only pattern I could see was the soak. Fish were against in the dock legs, between them And 5' out from them...idk. Good luck guys.


----------



## Buckeye pro shops . com (Mar 29, 2013)

goose commander said:


> Hit buckeye yeast with my bride. Water temp in the canals were 40.1 bit was slow when the clouds moved in but managed 20 slabs most were nice 10-12"ers. All c&r. 1.5 little hustlers tubes pink/white and orange/chartreuse. Jigs needed to soak between hits. Only pattern I could see was the soak. Fish were against in the dock legs, between them And 5' out from them...idk. Good luck guys.


Just left fairfield beach. the only way i got a bit was bouncing rasto on the bottom. was setn bobber 4 ft deep. there was 20 people there not alot of action. I banged alot of big gills tho.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Today was polar opposite from yesterday. 53 fish landed (c&r) most crappie but several nice gills. Pink/white was worthless today vs yesterday. white body chartreuse tail was the key. I'm not even sure what these things are or where I got um. 18" below surface. Still little consistency to structure but will say when the sun was out is was one after another. When the clouds blocked the sun much slower. Pulled just as many 5' out from dock legs as under them. Good luck guys


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Nice reports goose commander, lots of useful information without giving up your spots. That is what I call a fishing report.


----------



## birddogg22zt (May 23, 2012)

Any eyes being cought out on the lake? I headed up on sunday


----------

